# UberX Pay



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

So anyone currently or thinking about driving for UberX and/or Lyft, consider the following scenario:
_(Based on average numbers I have experienced while driving for UberX and Lyft)_

People often ask, how much can you make driving for UberX / Lyft and would it be a good idea for full time?
Follow along and you decide:

*Working 40-50 hours per week, Total Gross Fares for one week may range between $800-$1200 on average. *_(again, this is what I have experienced)
_
NOTE: *TOTAL GROSS FARE = WHAT THE CUSTOMERS PAID*

So what does this look like broken down?

First off, in order to make that much, *I would need to drive between 750-1250 miles PER WEEK*. _(that includes *With PAX, To PAX, Dead Miles, & Commuting*)
Sometimes more, sometimes less depending on factors like surges, guarantees, etc that can help add cushion to the total brought in and thus require less mileage. (I do not factor in any kind of recruiting)._

So 1000 miles/week means nearly monthly oil changes and annual tire replacement (40K-60K tires)
Not to mention other maintenance & repairs (Brake pad replacements, Checkups, etc)

With these factors in mind, I estimate the following (focusing on basic upkeep):

So if we start with* $1000 Total Fares/week (~50 trips)*, we are looking at...
_(likely more than 50 rides... just using it as a rough estimate for factoring SRF and Uber's total cut, etc)_
*
Weekly Cash Flow*
$1000 Total Gross Fares
*$750 Gross Pay / week *_(after Uber's Cut = 20% + {SRF x 50 trips})_
-$100 on gas _(yes, I have been averaging about $100 / week on gas when working about 40-50 hrs)_
-$30 on tolls
-$12 on oil changes _(set aside for monthly oil change)_
-$12 on tires_ (set aside for new set once a year)_
-$25 on car cleaning _(this can vary greatly depending on HOW you clean your car)_
-$25 on maintenance _(set aside for next maintenance/repair)
-_$10 mobile data network _(about the same for Uber phone or 3rd party data plan)_
=================
*$540 / Partial Net Pay* _(not including depreciation, taxes, insurance, etc) = ~_*$10-14/hr *(depending on hours driven)

*Monthly Cash Flow*
$4334 Total Gross Fares
*$3250 Gross Pay/month *_(after Uber's cut)_
-$450 on gas
-$125 on tolls
-$50 on oil changes _(once monthly)_
-$50 on tires _(set aside for new set once a year)_
-$100 on car cleaning
-$100 on maintenance
-$45 on mobile data network
=============
*$2330 / Partial Net Pay *_(not including depreciation, taxes, insurance, etc)_

*Annual Cash Flow*
$52,000 Total Gross Fares
*$39,000 Gross Pay/year* (_after Uber's cut_)
-$5500 on gas
-$1500 on tolls _(we have a LOT of toll roads and airport fees)_
-$600 on oil changes
-$600 on tires (_based on four decent 40-60K tires for my vehicle through Discount Tire)_
-$1200 on car cleaning
-$1200 on maintenance (_Checkups and repairs - may vary depending on age/condition of car, etc)_
-$520 on mobile data network
============
*$27,880 Partial Net Pay *_(not including depreciation, taxes, insurance, etc)_

Compared to:
*$52,000 / year Total Gross Fares (*Before Uber's cut_= 20% + {SRF x 50 trips/week})
Assuming you drive for 52 weeks of the year...
_
Operational Costs / Upkeep = *~30%*
- Fuel = *< 15%*
- Tolls / Airport Fees = *< 5%*
- Cleaning/Maintenance = *< 10%*
- Communication/Data = *< 2 %*

Disclaimers & Notes:
This is just my experience driving for UberX and Lyft in and around Dallas / Fort Worth.
We have a strong customer base and relatively low cost of living, and this is the breakdown of what you get for your 40-50 hours of work each week in such a city. Your results may vary greatly.

What I refer to as _Partial Net _is close to what you would see for _Gross Income_ if you worked full time for an employer. It is from this point that taxes, etc would be taken out...
However, this does not factor in depreciation of your vehicle, which can lower you results.

Just thought I would pass this along...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberX pay = below minimum wage.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

uh, tolls are reimbursed via charge to customer via the app. why are you listing them as an unrecompensed expense?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

also $1200 for car cleaning? I get unlimited car washes for $20/month. buy a $50 vacuum and you are good to go.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> _(Based on average numbers I have experienced while driving for UberX and Lyft)_
> 
> People often ask, how much can you make driving for UberX / Lyft and would it be a good idea for full time?
> Follow along and you decide:
> ...


Great start! Most Uber drivers don't get this far. Also need to factor in not only normal wear and tear but abnormal wear and tear from using car for passengers, like added dings etc. And depreciation of your car which is now worth less with the added miles than it would be worth had you not Ubered.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

DexNex said:


> uh, tolls are reimbursed via charge to customer via the app. why are you listing them as an unrecompensed expense?


Because they get reimbursed for the tolls paid only while the rider is in the car. Any tolls incurred on the way to pickup or traveling back from the drop off aren't reimbursed.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

DexNex said:


> uh, tolls are reimbursed via charge to customer via the app. why are you listing them as an unrecompensed expense?


Re compensated? Look again at what I posted.

*TOTAL FARES *(which includes TOLL REIMBURSEMENT in the fare).
*
Since toll reimbursement is included in the gross fare, ALL tolls still must be deducted (total incoming / total outgoing). *It is also important to note, since tolls are immediate costs to the driver and partially* reimbursed a week later (* = tolls only while carrying a PAX, thus partial reimbursement).


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

DexNex said:


> also $1200 for car cleaning? I get unlimited car washes for $20/month. buy a $50 vacuum and you are good to go.


Allow me to REPEAT:
*Weekly Income
-$25 on car cleaning (This can vary greatly depending on HOW you clean your car)*

Car cleaning includes the following:
Vacuuming the inside
Washing / waxing the outside
Cleaning the upholstery / seats (stains, etc)
Items bought for cleaning / keeping the car smelling good
Can include floor mats, seat covers, barf bags, etc.

$100/month for cleaning when doing 1000 miles each week, is probably low balling the overall costs if anything.
Even if you only spend $2-3 at the DYI car washing places. Cars get dirty fast when you are doing hundreds of trips a month. (~200-250 trips/month)

Lucky you, you have a place that offer unlimited car washes. I don't have one nearby.
BTW, if they find out you use your car for business purposes, would they cancel your membership?
There is one I know of (far away in the wrong direction of where I drive) that would cancel that membership if your car was used for business purposes.

So DexNex, how many miles/week and trips/week are you driving?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Car cleaning includes the following:
> Vacuuming the inside
> Washing the outside
> Cleaning the upholstery / seats (stains, etc)
> ...





KeJorn said:


> Car cleaning includes the following:
> Vacuuming the inside
> Washing the outside
> Cleaning the upholstery / seats (stains, etc)
> ...


OP - thanks for confirming all the Uber expenses I've rehearsed many times on paper and in my head. As we know, many newbies don't. And they brag to pax about their great earnings.

Yes, I am wowed at times by big nights UberX drivers can generate vs. driving my rental cab. BUT AT THE END OF THE WEEK, I know that my gross earnings are true, after simply paying rent and gas. No surprises.

Plus you likely don't lease an Uber car or have a car loan just for Ubering...plus insurance. You're using a car you already have. So, your earnings breakdown would even be less if financing of some kind is present, as some need to do.

....

Car washes are $6 for cabs at two local daytime Boston locations. One even offered a better deal for Hailo app users (taxi app chased out of Boston by Uber, it seemed). Perhaps they and others give discounts if you show your Uber app. Just ask.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Great start! Most Uber drivers don't get this far. Also need to factor in not only normal wear and tear but abnormal wear and tear from using car for passengers, like added dings etc. And depreciation of your car which is now worth less with the added miles than it would be worth had you not Ubered.


Yes, there are other costs I did not factor in, as they are harder to place a specific cost to unless you have them repaired etc (dings etc).
Clearly doing 50K miles per year is going to depreciate it's value. No doubt. All miles included (driving with a PAX, to a PAX, dead miles, commuting to your driving area) total up for a lot of miles that many do not factor in.

I figured I would focus on the '_basic costs of doing business'_ while driving - which are essential operational costs on a weekly, monthly, & annual basis.
I also figured since people have a hard time comparing apples to apples when you are comparing a job vs Uber/Lyft.. I would focus on the unique costs to get to a comparable figure.

I didn't bother to get into the tax issues, as that will vary from case to case, but in many ways will likely help a driver to pay less taxes than a standard employee. Unfortunately, that doesn't help much since it only comes at the end of the year.
People have to know their operating costs and how it impacts their income, esp if they are trying to determine what they have left over for bills, etc.
Using the example above, if you have about $2000 worth of bills to pay each month, you have to do about $1000 worth of total Gross fares/week just to meet those bills (and still have some money to set aside for taxes, etc)


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> OP - thanks for confirming all the Uber expenses I've rehearsed many times on paper and in my head. As we know, many newbies don't. And they brag to pax about their great earnings.
> Yes, I am wowed at times by big nights UberX drivers can generate vs. driving my rental cab. BUT AT THE END OF THE WEEK, I know that my gross earnings are true, after simply paying rent and gas. No surprises.
> Plus you likely don't lease an Uber car or have a car loan just for Ubering...plus insurance. You're using a car you already have. So, your earnings breakdown would even be less if financing of some kind is present, as some need to do.
> Car washes are $6 for cabs at two local daytime Boston locations. One even offered a better deal for Hailo app users (taxi app chased out of Boston by Uber, it seemed). Perhaps they and others give discounts if you show your Uber app. Just ask.


No, I do not lease with Uber (nor do I have no plans to make that deal with the devil) 
I do not include my car payment or insurance because I would be paying those whether I worked a job or drove for Uber/Lyft. I figured I would focus on the basic operating costs.
However I am always curious about the differences between cabbies, limo drivers, in comparison to Uber/Lyft etc.
Thanks for the info on the car washing options. I'll see what I can find.

I do not focus on surges or guarantees. Some drivers do and probably do not incur as much overhead as I just laid out (those guys that post '_big nights_').

Gaming the guarantees is tricky with the ratings requirement, as you are often dealing with the bar hopping assholes during those guarantee hours... so even though you MAY complete the basic requirements with only a few trips, one or two asshole PAX can ruin your guarantee by hammering you with a low score - just because they felt like it (_and even this is up for debate since ratings are not transparent, so who is to say Uber is not adjusting our weekly ratings just to avoid hefty guarantee payouts_).

Surges, even when they pop up, are not a guarantee you will get a ping. And even if you get one, better hope they do not cancel or that it's a short ride that still takes you far enough or long enough out of the surge to get a second ride, etc.

For me, to base earnings on surges and guarantees, seems wishful thinking at best. Enjoy them when the planets align to make them pay off well, otherwise, keep your head down and keep trudging along with the standard fares. And that is essentially what I have posted.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

*For those of you that say my figures are different or way off from yours, I would ask that you post your figures here (or link any previous posts on this forum that provide that info).*
I am curious how they differ.

I found my *Operational Costs / Upkeep to equal about 30%*

Broken down it looks like this:
*Fuel* = *< 15%
Tolls / Airport Fees *= *< 5%
Cleaning/Maintenance* = *< 10%
Communication/Data* = *< 2 %*

I do not think my costs are up for '_debate_'... as they are the costs I am incurring, like them or not.
I am always open to finding ways to reduce my costs or identifying things I might not have considered that should be considered in those costs.

Thanks.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Yes, there are other costs I did not factor in, as they are harder to place a specific cost to unless you have them repaired etc (dings etc).
> Clearly doing 50K miles per year is going to depreciate it's value. No doubt. All miles included (driving with a PAX, to a PAX, dead miles, commuting to your driving area) total up for a lot of miles that many do not factor


You underestimate the importance of your vehicle depreciation. You need to check the blue book value of your car for its value before Uber and value after Uber with new mileage. Subtract to get depreciation. Then subtract that depreciation amount from your income. You basically are selling your vehicle equity to Uber. I ready many posts that say they are smart about their vehicle choice to Uber with Prius getting 50/miles to gallon & already has 100,000+ miles on it. I can see how depreciation may be small on that car. But if that's not the case, than depreciation is an expense (your cost) to drive Uber. And even if it's only a couple grand a year it's a huge impact on your hourly gain.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I didn't bother to get into the tax issues, as that will vary from case to case, but in many ways will likely help a driver to pay less taxes than a standard employee. Unfortunately, that doesn't help much since it only comes at the end of the year.


Also I am not a tax specialist but I have always been an IC. So here's what concerns me about taxes. Many people on UPFN are saying Uber went to another method of 1099ing drivers. Your 1099 will likely include the SFR fees that never touch your bank account. Again I don't know the answer to this BUT are there any tax implications to that? Specifically do you pay social security tax on the SFR? As an IC you pay soc sec tax on some things you are able deduct from income tax. So you really should start getting familiar with tax strategies so you don't get an ugly surprise.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> You underestimate the importance of your vehicle depreciation. You need to check the blue book value of your car for its value before Uber and value after Uber with new mileage. Subtract to get depreciation. Then subtract that depreciation amount from your income. You basically are selling your vehicle equity to Uber. I ready many posts that say they are smart about their vehicle choice to Uber with Prius getting 50/miles to gallon & already has 100,000+ miles on it. I can see how depreciation may be small on that car. But if that's not the case, than depreciation is an expense (your cost) to drive Uber. And even if it's only a couple grand a year it's a huge impact on your hourly gain.


Yes, I am aware I am essentially trading my vehicle equity for cash in hand. However I'm not going to subtract it from my income, because this was not intended as a lesson on valuation.
It was a basic summary of operating costs versus immediate income. Valuation gets fuzzier depending what you plan to do with the property... you plan to resell it or run it into the ground.
Either way it serves a purpose and depending on each case, what impact that depreciation has had and whether you got out of what what you expected/wanted.

For me, it serves a purpose for now. I do not see this as a viable long term income source. I do not think I have blinders on about the all encompassing costs, but who knows...



UberRidiculous said:


> Also I am not a tax specialist but I have always been an IC. So here's what concerns me about taxes. Many people on UPFN are saying Uber went to another method of 1099ing drivers. Your 1099 will likely include the SFR fees that never touch your bank account. Again I don't know the answer to this BUT are there any tax implications to that? Specifically do you pay social security tax on the SFR? As an IC you pay soc sec tax on some things you are able deduct. So you really should start getting familiar with tax strategies so you don't get an ugly surprise.


Uber essentially reports the entire fare as our income. It is then upon us to report everything that was not part of that income (Uber Fee, Safe Rider Fee, Tolls, Data service, etc)
Sounds fairly cut and dry... but I guess nothing ever is. Doing taxes is always so much fun....

Tax concerns were never the intent of my original post. I left that area for threads that got into those concerns more deeply.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Yes, I am aware I am essentially trading my vehicle equity for cash in hand. However I'm not going to subtract it from my income, because this was not intended as a lesson on valuation.
> It was a basic summary of operating costs versus immediate income. Valuation gets fuzzier depending what you plan to do with the property... you plan to resell it or run it into the ground.
> Either way it serves a purpose and depending on each case, what impact that depreciation has had and whether you got out of what what you expected/wanted.
> 
> ...


Okay so your blinders may not be on because you're choosing not to look at (address) all financial consequences.

BUT to not address things like car equity and tax consequences does a disservice to new Uber drivers. It is imperative that drivers understand ALL costs and consequences.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Okay so your blinders may not be on because you're choosing not to look at (address) all financial consequences.
> BUT to not address things like car equity and tax consequences does a disservice to new Uber drivers. It is imperative that drivers understand ALL costs and consequences.


I was fairly clear about the intent of my post.
You want to address those things, start your own thread. That simple.
This forum exists to provide information, no _'disservice' _here.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I was fairly clear about the intent of my post.
> You want to address those things, start your own thread. That simple.
> This forum exists to provide information, no _'disservice' _here.


Calling it as I see it.... denial.

or maybe just lies & propaganda


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Calling it as I see it.... denial.
> or maybe just lies & propaganda


*This is where you crossed the line of simply "disagreeing" on this forum.*

Propaganda? I do not think anything I posted makes UberX look desirable as a full time job. Where is the propaganda??

As for lies, what lies? I have been very open about things.

You are the one with an agenda to steer this in a direction I never intended with my original post. The only thing I am guilty of denying is the free reign of your agenda.

Again, it's a forum, you can start your own thread to discuss whatever the hell you want about taxes and financial consequences. Do not try to hijack existing ones and then accuse them of being a disservice to new drivers.. WTH?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Propaganda? I do not think anything I posted makes UberX look desirable as a full time job. Where is the propaganda??
> As for lies, what lies? I have been very open about things.
> You are the one with an agenda to steer this in a direction I never intended with my original post. That is the only thing I am guilty of denying - your agenda.
> Again, it's a forum, you can start your own thread to discuss whatever the hell you want about taxes and financial consequences.
> Do not try to hijack existing ones and then accuse them of being a disservice to new drivers.. WTH?


Leaving out financial information to promote a different financial outcome than a true outcome is lying.

Actually THAT'S exactly how Uber advertises potential income!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Leaving out financial information to promote a different financial outcome than a true outcome is lying.


BS. I never said those other financial aspects did not have a role to play in the final outcome. In fact I agreed they did.
I simply stated I was focusing on operational costs and upkeep and that was the extent of this thread.
Stop turning this into something else. 
You and I are done here. Do not respond further.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> BS. I never said those other financial aspects did not have a role to play in the final outcome. In fact I agreed they did.
> I simply stated I was focusing on operational costs and upkeep and that was the extent of this thread.
> Stop turning this into something else.
> You and I are done here. Do not respond further.


Because you say do not respond I'm responding.
Be done. Me too.
People are going to disagree here on UP.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

great post, thanks for sharing your numbers with the group


----------



## UBER_OZZY (Jun 8, 2015)

All this chit chatter is unnecessary. Just ignore the guy. He is obviously just trying to get you going for no reason.

I appreciate this break down very much. I have a good full time job but driving for uber brings back my roots of my days as a shuttle driver for a Marriott in my area. Its a fun part time gig. 

I typically work until about 4pm. Then on my way home, I throw on the app and ALWAYS get hits. I cut thru the city to get home and usually end up getting really busy. I do this until about 9, then log off and head home. Im doing roughly 20 hrs a week. Its more of a time killer until my girlfriend gets home. 

Gas expenses..cleaning..etc can obviously all vary. Car.. Style of driving.. Etc.. Someone mentioned depreciation.. I can see you wanting to factor that in but if you plan on keeping your car until it dies out on you, dps depreciation really matter?


----------



## UBER_OZZY (Jun 8, 2015)

I drive in Rhode Island by the way. Uber is becoming pretty popular here. We only have 1 toll both in the state. If you have an ez pass its .37 to go thru. Its a bridge into a very populated and touristy area. Newport RI. I heard all of the hype around PAX and Boston and NYC. Although those payouts seem nice, I feel as though RI is busy enough to keep your numbers up. If you hang out near the city, you are always pretty busy.


----------



## DesDriver (Jun 9, 2015)

Accounting 101: depreciation expense is an OPERATING cost/expense.

Seems to me you are confusing cash flow with income. 

There is no way you can credibly describe your income or per hour take without including all of your major operating costs. Depreciation of your vehicle is a MAJOR operating cost for Uber drivers.

Do we really want to be doing favors like this for the tech company?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Moderators please close this thread from further posts.
Clearly there are a few members that have another agenda in mind.
If they want to address that agenda, they should start their own thread, not hijack this one..

No where have I disputed how depreciation plays a legitimate factor in the overall impact it has on our "true" income. However, for those of us who have a qualifying vehicle and need income NOW, the IMMEDIATE costs are what we are most concerned about at the moment. The larger picture will be dealt with down the road, hopefully when I no longer have to rely on Uber or Lyft.

These _"members_" like to suggest this thread is in some way _"doing favors"_ for the likes of Uber.

**** OFF.

The only favor I intended with this thread was to help other drivers by collecting and posting MY actual experiences and focusing on the immediate operating costs.

Clearly some have a different agenda in mind and want to steer the conversation or target established UP members. To them, I say, Go **** yourselves.

I have heard many local drivers complain about this board being too negative. These _"members_" with their own agenda are the reason why.


----------



## DesDriver (Jun 9, 2015)

_"Moderators please close this thread from further posts."_

What, do you think you have some type of ownership of this thread because you started it? Are we all stepping onto your marked territory?

Get a grip.

The way that you responded to UberRediculous motivated me to sign up and write my first post. Again, you are just not getting it. _"However, for those of us who have a qualifying vehicle and need income NOW, the IMMEDIATE costs are what we are most concerned about at the moment." _You are describing cash flow not INCOME.

There are a lot of drivers out there that have been fooled by the tech company into believing exactly what you are stating; that is a huge and costly mistake!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

DesDriver said:


> What, do you think you have some type of ownership of this thread because you started it? Are we all stepping onto your marked territory?


Actually, yes. the Original Post is considered the topic for the thread and you (and perhaps your alter alias, UberRidiculous) have veered off of topic with your own agenda.
You want to get into the semantics of accounting, go start your own thread and have at it. I promise I will not try to hijack your thread like you are doing here. 
I could care less if it is technically cash flow and not income. I have already explained my concerns and clearly you still feel the need to forcefully interject your views on to me.

Not only that, you took it a step further with accusations:


UberRidiculous said:


> Calling it as I see it.... denial. or maybe just lies & propaganda





DesDriver said:


> Do we really want to be doing favors like this for the tech company?


This is why you crossed the line. In fact, I would not doubt for a minute if you WERE UberRidiculous.
So **** off and go start your own thread you anal retentive prick.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Actually, yes. the Original Post is considered the topic for the thread and you (and perhaps your alter alias, UberRidiculous) have veered off of topic with your own agenda.
> You want to get into the semantics of accounting, go start your own thread and have at it. I promise I will not try to hijack your thread like you are doing here.
> I could care less if it is technically cash flow and not income. I have already explained my concerns and clearly you still feel the need to forcefully interject your views on to me.
> 
> ...


Dude we're not the same. I'm a girl from Detroit. And that's a guy from Palm Springs somewhere.


----------



## DesDriver (Jun 9, 2015)

_"I could care less if it is technically cash flow and not income"
_
Cash flow yourself to bankruptcy, then let's see if you care.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> So anyone currently or thinking about driving for UberX and/or Lyft, consider the following scenario:
> _(Based on average numbers I have experienced while driving for UberX and Lyft)_
> 
> People often ask, how much can you make driving for UberX / Lyft and would it be a good idea for full time?
> ...


Thanks for posting your numbers and trying to
Inlighten existing and new drivers,but looking your numbers briefly I really don't think it is 
possible to make $20 per trip on X platform .
"So if we start with* $1000 Total Fares/week (~50 trips)*, we are looking at..."
LA and Dallas have a identical rates and I'd have to say to make $1000 in gross fares you have to do approximately 70 trips.


----------



## UBER_OZZY (Jun 8, 2015)

KeJorn.. Can you shed light on the tax process for me via PM?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Thanks for posting your numbers and trying to
> Inlighten existing and new drivers,but looking your numbers briefly I really don't think it is
> possible to make $20 per trip on X platform .
> "So if we start with* $1000 Total Fares/week (~50 trips)*, we are looking at..."
> LA and Dallas have a identical rates and I'd have to say to make $1000 in gross fares you have to do approximately 70 trips.


In Dallas I have made $20/hr (gross fares) in a week on many occasions.
However there are times it drops down around $15 and other times I have had good weeks above $23/hr.
Therefore the 50 trips is just a loose average. some weeks it may take 60-70 trips.. others I can do it in 40 trips.
Consistency is definitely something of a challenge with UberX esp since I do not have regular repeat customers.

I just wanted to provide numbers based on what I was experiencing here in Dallas.
Clearly what we take home and keep is far less just based on basic operational costs, let alone other factors.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> In Dallas I have made $20/hr (gross fares) in a week on many occasions.


That's exactly what my numbers are ,$20 to $25 per/hour but not per/trip.How many trips you complete in one hour?has to be 1.7 trips


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

arto71 said:


> That's exactly what my numbers are ,$20 to $25 per/hour but not per/trip.How many trips you complete in one hour?has to be 1.7 trips


Obviously it depends... the 50 trips was just put down to roughly tally the SRF and therefore the overall % of Uber's take... which I find to be around 25% (20% Uber Fee + SRFs).
It fluctuates, sometimes a lot. If I am utilizing guarantees, then I worry about total number of trips per hour (1.5).. and try to limit any excess, unless my rating is suffering. However since nighttime ratings fluctuate so much and I have lost out on some guarantees because of a few PAX, I rarely focus on guarantees and trips per hour anymore, and just try to drive as much as possible and hope for longer trips. That usually results in far more trips and more per hour as well, but obviously more wear and tear and gas usage.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I concur with your numbers. It is truly sad that simply raising the min fare by a few bucks to something reasonable, taking away the pointless saferide fee, and reducing Uber's commissions by 5%, would substantially improve the drivers profitability.
Example: Min fare is currently $4+$1SRF = $5 meaning driver's min after commission is actually a mere comical $3.20. Now imagine as I suggested, raising the min fare from $5 to $8 and removing the SRF which is an unjustified fee IMO, and reducing Uber's commission by 5%. Then suddenly the min take home per ride is $6.80. That's over 100% as much and yet the riders are only paying 60% more. And if you can't afford to support your drivers by paying $8 instead of $5, maybe you have bigger problems in life. An extra $3 per ride will go a long way to making rides reliable at all times and safe. Also, Uber can afford to give us more. Look at the rate of growth they are able to achieve, and the plans for a new office? That tells me they are doing great and can afford to allow drivers to do more than barely get by. Where's the sharing if all UberX drivers are doing is making the company rich? The drivers HAVE BEEN FORGOTTEN. They are the unsung hero's of Uber. Is $3.20 a ride really all we're worth? This company needs to make changes quick if they plan on succeeding in the long run.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Tax info to add to numbers - at 30k net profit, your income tax is 2,205 and your self employment tax is 4239 based on 2014 numbers. THis comes out to $537 per month in taxes and reflects 21.48% of your net profit.


----------



## UBER_OZZY (Jun 8, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Tara (Jun 10, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> So anyone currently or thinking about driving for UberX and/or Lyft, consider the following scenario:
> _(Based on average numbers I have experienced while driving for UberX and Lyft)_
> 
> People often ask, how much can you make driving for UberX / Lyft and would it be a good idea for full time?
> ...


----------



## Tara (Jun 10, 2015)

You are so smart . Thank you for this Breck Dow expenses thank you


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> So anyone currently or thinking about driving for UberX and/or Lyft, consider the following scenario:
> _(Based on average numbers I have experienced while driving for UberX and Lyft)_
> 
> People often ask, how much can you make driving for UberX / Lyft and would it be a good idea for full time?
> ...


With the summer, it is taking more rides and hours to achieve the same results. 
So to make that $1000/week, it is taking closer to 75+ rides...


----------



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> So anyone currently or thinking about driving for UberX and/or Lyft, consider the following scenario:
> _(Based on average numbers I have experienced while driving for UberX and Lyft)_
> 
> People often ask, how much can you make driving for UberX / Lyft and would it be a good idea for full time?
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to put up this post. I did my cost driving in NJ and it came out to be about the same. Just about $15 an hour before taxes.


----------

